# Modshack VTDA



## droptoptt (Feb 23, 2012)

Anybody have any input on the modshack vtda im prolly purchasing one monday and just making sure im buying the right thing for my tt.


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

its not bad, theres no a whole lot out there specifically for our cars so it works. check for used ones, they're usually like $100 cheaper


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Not worth the money. The canister in the VTDA has a tendency to trap in heat. Buy a oil less cone filter and call it a day. If you rally want a system that feeds cold air, build one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

42 Draft Designs makes a very nice alternative. I use it and am very happy.

http://www.42draftdesigns.com/categories/products/in_mk1tt_hfis.html


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*VDTA*

i like mine very much, seller is a great guy, it was well made and gutting the maf is suggested as i did on my last 1.8T jetta, nice price too. since we cant get the filter in the fenderwell for really cooler air which is best i chose the VTDA, most open intakes suck a lot of hot air from the engine compartment IMHO


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

works for 180? 



[email protected] said:


> 42 Draft Designs makes a very nice alternative. I use it and am very happy.
> 
> http://www.42draftdesigns.com/categories/products/in_mk1tt_hfis.html


----------



## 2T2T5 (Dec 19, 2011)

1+ for a dry element filter


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Should, only thing to work about is the maf sizing, if 180's and 225's have the same size your good.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

try to swiss cheese ur current airbox for a start ,add dry performance panel filter& see if its worth spending your $$ on better DV ! 

i have VTDA , its works fine but i want to add venturi to it soon , good luck with ur search and purchase


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*modshack yes!*

i am pleased with mine, nicely made and excellent customer service from builder himself. i also gutted my maf, as i did on my 01 1.8T jetta, without being able to get an air filter out of the engine room on a 225 TT with twin coolers i believe this unit is a good alternative. anyone that can get a filter in their bumper would be best IMO, after all beside more flow we want the coolest intake air we can get, thats a given fact!!!!


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

rodhotter said:


> i am pleased with mine, nicely made and excellent customer service from builder himself. i also gutted my maf, as i did on my 01 1.8T jetta, without being able to get an air filter out of the engine room on a 225 TT with twin coolers i believe this unit is a good alternative. anyone that can get a filter in their bumper would be best IMO, after all beside more flow we want the coolest intake air we can get, thats a given fact!!!!


 Cold air on a turbo car is going to do you no good.. When in boost you are compressing air and that will turn in to heat!! There for the Intercooler's job come's in to play. A filter in the engine bay is just as good and it don't give a reasion for (CO. X) to jank the price through the roof. Not that 42dd intake is cheap but there in the ball park with other CO.'s and they put out a bad ass intake. No matter what you do temp is going to be directly related to pressure, you incress one you incress the other. :beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20psi now said:


> Cold air on a turbo car is going to do you no good.. When in boost you are compressing air and that will turn in to heat!! There for the Intercooler's job come's in to play. A filter in the engine bay is just as good and it don't give a reasion for (CO. X) to jank the price through the roof. Not that 42dd intake is cheap but there in the ball park with other CO.'s and they put out a bad ass intake. No matter what you do temp is going to be directly related to pressure, you incress one you incress the other. :beer:


 + 1 

In a nutshell, completely shielding the filter from engine bay temperature with fresh ambient air feed resulted in zero registered temperature drop at the IAT sensor in the manifold. So after compressing and intercooling the air charge there is no measured difference. Now I'm not just talking out of my a$$ but actually did real testing on the subject. 

What really works is increased airflow. On the properly sized V-stacked intake from 42 DD, there was a substantial increase in measured mass airflow - heck even the open filter with no shield showed mass airflow improvements. At the MAF I recorded a peak of 20% airflow increase with the 42DD intake ( average was around 6-7% IIRC ). 

I am quoting myself from the 1.8t technical forum on the various configurations and intake results I gathered along the way ( I feel lazy these days to write things twice ). 

This is the thread with some decent technical info on 1.8t intakes but like everything technical here burried through a pile of garbage ( start reading on page 4 ). 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5406461-Air-intakes/page4 


*


Maximus_Aurelius said:



This is my take on this: 

-If any intake feed mod (cai, wai or just a shield) is not showing a change at your IAT sensor, after it's been heated then cooled by whatever heat exchanger you have, then it's pointless. 

-If you're sacrifying flow to get a marginal turbo inlet temperature drop, you are chasing your tail. From my testing, a drop of a few inches of water in flow restriction has much greater effect than a drop of a few degrees celcius at the turbo inlet. The flow increase both show at a pressure differential gauge and the MAF g/s. 

While all the theories are fine and can be argued both ways on paper, nothing replaces some cold hard facts like in the thread linked by Cincy. Personally, I have tested various combination of cold air vs warm air, short tube vs long tube to see what real life result I would get. I have also gone to 
great lengths to optimise airflow under the hood since it seems to have a huge effect on the inlet temp at speed. I have no rubber weatherstrip sealing the hood, the metal lip that housed the weaterstrip has been folded- I have also cut open a fresh feed in the wheel arch and sealed engine bay air from the feed area. These are a few pictures of the setup been discussed here. One is fully shielded and feeding from ambient air, the second one is your typical cone filter bolted on the pipe, the third one is feeding from the hotter engine bay but has been optimised to reduce pressure drop and increase airflow (big mama filter, 6" velocity stacks and reduced piping length) 


 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

The results I gathered speak volume, the shielded cold air intake never registered any IAT 
sensor drop (tested back-to back-to back with no water injection). The shielded cold air also registered the most decrease in flow with a magnehelic differential pressure gauge placed right after the MAF. The generic filter on a stick obviously did not help or hurt temp registered by the IAT sensor but improved airflow by an inch of water. Finally the velocity stacked flow monster increased g/s reading at the maf by almost 5% and dropped 3 inches of restriction over the shielded cold air ( probably x2 on an OEM box but I never tested one). To me, someone can bring all the reason in the world that a cold air intake is the way to go but in my particular 1.8t, the data showed me that the priority is to be placed on the attainable airflow increase and not the marginal temperature drop (if there ever was any after turbo and intercoolers).

Click to expand...

 *


----------

